

IOS Encryption Is So Good, Not Even the NSA Can Hack It (2012) - nandeng
http://gizmodo.com/5934234/ios-encryption-is-so-good-not-even-the-nsa-can-hack-it

======
NicoJuicy
Yeah, really believe that.

They don't need to, all your data belongs to iCloud :)

~~~
devx
iMessage security might've been pretty good - if only they didn't back-up your
passwords.

